# If price was no object, who would you use?



## SoulFish (Jan 7, 2008)

If price was no object who would you guys recommend for Fish mounts? Who would be the "Guy" to go to in your opinion? I've seen alot of "footbal" mounts.. you know the type, looks like a old leather football hanging on your wall, not like a real live fish that has good body posturing and details.

Post some contact details of your fav taxidermists.. fish only please. I'm want to find out who you guys think are the best of the best. :roll:


----------



## timberlandtaxidermy (Sep 26, 2006)

I love doing fish. There are LOTS of terrific fish taxidermists out there, and I would almost have to know what species you wanted before I could pick one. It seems that they all have their strengths. Gary Bruch for SM and LM bass, Frank Kotula for brown trout, Dave Campbell for steelhead, Rick Krane for salmon, etc. The list goes on and on for me.


----------

